# Red or black seatbelts?



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Pretty unsure which set looks better red or black: 








The belts should match with the rest of the car. Main thing is the black net in the rear... 
Does that work together?


----------



## Tijji (Jun 9, 2011)

like the read seatbelts - kinda looks like the R8 GT interiour. 

now i know what to buy next for my car:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 96AAAjetta (Jul 7, 2008)

Red for sure. Its the perfect amount of color for the interior. Love it.


----------



## xwright (Jul 22, 2008)

Red looks nice! 

Love the seats too


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

Where would one pick up these RED seat belts? Or does anyone have a part number from an ALMS?


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

red looks sickkkkk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Since you have that harness bar I would get some red harnesses. Would look sick. Car looks great.


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Very nice looking car :thumbup: 
I am no authority when it comes to looks (I have the most boring looking TT on the board) but IMO the red belts are out of place in a clean black interior. Don't ruin it with the "out of place red", you have one of the best looking interior I've seen to date so keep it classy :beer:


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

what seats are those! love em !


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> Very nice looking car :thumbup:
> I am no authority when it comes to looks (I have the most boring looking TT on the board) but IMO the red belts are out of place in a clean black interior. Don't ruin it with the "out of place red", you have one of the best looking interior I've seen to date so keep it classy :beer:


 Agreed. And no Max, my daily is more boring, aka stock. :laugh:


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

The red belts was available as option for more individualization manufactured by the Quattro GmbH. There was no specific colour only upon request for about 1400€ afaik. 
Seats are from the Quattro GmbH, too. Very similar to the Recaro Pole Position


----------



## crushed20th (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm gonna start by saying your car looks amazing. As fa as seat belt color, I'd go with red. It's a nice contrast to the black and gives it a nice sporty look that I'd expect to see in a gt car. Red ftw.


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks 

Agreed to most of you. So i mounted the red seatbelts again. The TT interior is puristic enough so red seatbelts breaks the silence a bit 

Another question: Black or silver DSG surrounding? The old tiptronic cover should fit the newer DSG, too...


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

DOO WANT:thumbup: you sir have an excellent TT


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

i would say leave the silver on the dsg, but adding a red roll cage would be sick


----------



## jewcy (Jan 6, 2010)

any info on that harness bar? who makes it, where etc, clean car, and id go with black belts


----------



## Dirty.Sanchez (Nov 10, 2007)

It is the OEM Quattro sport interior(without that Alcantara/suede).
Have a look: http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q...&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

You can order that full kit(without seats) here: http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_120_122&products_id=360
And the seats: http://oemplus.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=60_120_122&products_id=1122


----------

